# Aire at Boulogne



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Folks
Has anyone spent the night at the aire in the Auchen store at Boulogne, is it safe to do so. Any info would be gratefully received.

Ron


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

*aire at boulogne*

pulled in once with the intention of stopping a couple of years ago just a bit of road behind the service station the boss didn't fancy it , so we went down into the port and parked facing ferry entrance with about 10 other van's not official aire but couple of frittes vans etc all quite by about 11 pm


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Yes, best place was on the edge of the quay opposite where the Speedferry comes in. But when we were there some two months ago you couldn't park by the frites (chips) vans and had to park along the quay nearer the bridge. Still had a quiet night there though and a good spot although i imagine you wouldn't be able to do it in the summer.

I think they were repairing the quay and that's why parking was not allowed by the frites vans as it normally is.


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

We stopped there last May, we parked just passed the service station with 2 trucks. Woke up at 7.00am and we were with 2 more M/H's. We arrived at midnight and we seen security driving round. Free to park and easy to get fresh bread for breakfast.

Andy


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

We have stopped overnight on the Auchan car park at Boulogne St Martin on a couple of occasions. No problems whatsoever, we were not the only motorhome there and the area is covered by mobile security throughout the night. A much better alternative to stopping at Calais in my opinion.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Chausson said:


> Hi Folks
> Has anyone spent the night at the aire in the Auchen store at Boulogne, is it safe to do so. Any info would be gratefully received.
> 
> Ron


 why not stop at the offical aire at boulogne (le portel), we stayed for 4 night xmas/new year 2008/09 very peacefull, no problems, room for 15 ish units. free electic for 1st 4 units to arrive maybe push it to 6 units with adapators/ long leads. We used our Honda EU10I no problems. Nice part of town 2 mins walk to shops/beach


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Folks
Thanks for your responses will give a try in a few weeks time.

Ron


----------



## 106352 (Aug 8, 2007)

*aire at boulogne*

we stayed at the auchan supermarket last year with no probs--quiet night and fresh croissants in the morning,there were about 6 m/caravans there


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ron;

Re the Boulogne Auchan aire - we visited a few weeks ago and the motorhome service point was in a sorry state and was taped off. The outer cover had been smashed and the wc emptying point was totally blocked and overflowing (yuk) into the layby, why do people continue to use a facility when it is patently obvious its blocked :evil: . I would say that the water had been turned off for the winter as a lot of service points are and some idiots had also probably vented their frustrations out on the cover :evil: 
Hopefully it will be sorted out before the main season starts but bear that in mind and ensure you are ok for water/toilet if you intend to visit soon.

Pete


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

peejay said:


> Hi Ron;
> 
> Re the Boulogne Auchan aire - we visited a few weeks ago and the motorhome service point was in a sorry state and was taped off. The outer cover had been smashed and the wc emptying point was totally blocked and overflowing (yuk) into the layby, why do people continue to use a facility when it is patently obvious its blocked :evil: . I would say that the water had been turned off for the winter as a lot of service points are and some idiots had also probably vented their frustrations out on the cover :evil:
> Hopefully it will be sorted out before the main season starts but bear that in mind and ensure you are ok for water/toilet if you intend to visit soon.
> ...


Hi Pete

Thanks for the valuable info I was only going with enough water to get me there shall have take more now. It does amaze me why they destroy these services, when councils have to pay to repair them I expect they have second thoughts over the cost, idiot is all I can say.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ferry*



brimo said:


> Yes, best place was on the edge of the quay opposite where the Speedferry comes in. But when we were there some two months ago you couldn't park by the frites (chips) vans and had to park along the quay nearer the bridge. Still had a quiet night there though and a good spot although i imagine you wouldn't be able to do it in the summer.
> 
> I think they were repairing the quay and that's why parking was not allowed by the frites vans as it normally is.


Should that be Used to come in (Speedferries) or did I miss something?

Trev


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Blimey, didn't realise that !!


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lucy 2. We have stayed on the quay at Boulogne, and at the Auchan carpark but haven't seen an official aire at Boulogne where is it ?
Cheers Sid


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

If you search on Camping Car infos site it is named as Le Portel, sited at the football stadium on the Rue des Champs.


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

brisey said:


> If you search on Camping Car infos site it is named as Le Portel, sited at the football stadium on the Rue des Champs.


It was full to overflowing at 1pm when we arrived for a stop over 2 weeks ago. Went down to th quay, but had to wait 'til 6pm to get on as it was packed with cars. I suppose the Sunday before Easter may have been exceptionally busy????
Brian


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

SidT said:


> Hi Lucy 2. We have stayed on the quay at Boulogne, and at the Auchan carpark but haven't seen an official aire at Boulogne where is it ?
> Cheers Sid


Hi Sid;

The Le Portel aire is in our database..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=827

If its full when you visit then you can park overnight just up the road in the carpark near the lighthouse, arguably a better location than the aire itself.

Pete


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Guys. Thanks for the information on the aire at Le Portel. we will have a look at it.
Cheers Sid


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cats*



brimo said:


> Blimey, didn't realise that !!


Ah but did you realise this?

Clcik me<<<

Had gone on since?

Trev


----------

